# Have you ever done this.



## TDX (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm new here. Well comming back ater a long while. Any way I had something happen to me and I was wondering if it has happened to anyone else. My boss introduced me to the Dresden Files. He brought me one book. I read it THEN preceeded to read ALL 13 books in two and a half months. It would have been sooner but I was trying to pace myself for the new one but it got pushed back.

Jim Butcher came out of nowhere to become my favorite author. I've never had that happen before. has anyone else?


----------



## EpicArtifex (Mar 4, 2011)

*suppresses inner grammar Nazi*

Being the young impressionable tyke that I am, I read mostly action/fantasy fiction. Sorry if I sound really childish here, but I have to say, I took an instant liking to Rick Riordan's "Percy Jackson" series. It's so original, I mean, really. You barely ever get original books these days, but to my knowledge, there are very few fiction books which feature Greek Gods. This is what most people my age, myself included, consider 'cool'.


----------



## De Batz (Apr 15, 2011)

I got bought a book called "The Dumas Club" by Arturo Perez-Reverte. I then went out and bought pretty much everything he's ever written. The only other authors I've done this with are Umberto Eco (but only his novels) and Alexandre Dumas himself (whatever I can find). Odd for an English reader to be so hooked on books in translation...?


----------



## Candra H (Apr 15, 2011)

> there are very few fiction books which feature Greek Gods


 
There's a school of thought that the Greek gods are as fictional as the christian god.


----------



## De Batz (Apr 15, 2011)

A school of thought? 

I noticed the thread in the debate section about this... It's not so much a school of thought as a system of belief-formation. 

And if you want fiction with Greek gods in, might I suggest Hesiod and Homer (in translation, perhaps...)?


----------



## Candra H (Apr 15, 2011)

I wasn't actually talking about the debate section in here but thats cool. And I'm not sure if that last re Homer etc was aimed at me in particular or EpicArtifex?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Speaking of Greek Gods, there's this fantasy series by Rick Riordan entitled Percy Jackson. 'Tis a good read.


----------



## De Batz (Apr 15, 2011)

No one in particular... Just that Greek gods, being, as they were, Greek, tend to feature in Greek literature. 

And I wonder if I misread you. Could you mean that _neither_ are fictional?


----------



## Candra H (Apr 15, 2011)

Either or pretty much. Schools of thought are relative to the thinker.


----------



## De Batz (Apr 15, 2011)

Eh? Some sort of vortex seems to have happened with those Rick Riordan books...

And hell fire if I haven't dropped a barbarism in my last post. "...neither _is_ fictional?"


----------



## Candra H (Apr 15, 2011)

I think thats what you might call thought being faster than type.


----------



## Forest Girl (May 16, 2011)

I can certainly see how that happened!

I just LOVE Jim Butcher's style of writing. 

So far I've only read (well, actually heard ... it was an audiobook) one of his Harry Dresden books. 

But I enjoyed it from the very first few minutes. His entire Dresden Files books are on my 'to read' list.


----------



## Argentum (Jul 29, 2011)

I did that with Terry Brooks way back when I was 12. I read his first Sword of Shannara and then read everything in a matter of weeks or months, depending on when the Library could have them sent to me. Just recently, it was John Flannagan's Ranger's Apprentice series. I read the first one. And must have read the other nine in less than a month.


----------



## Don (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked up "A Game of Thrones" by George R.R. Martin at a thrift shop. It sat buried under a bunch of junk for about a year, until one day my computer crashed and I had nothing better to do than read the one book in my house I hadn't read yet.

It turned out to be the first installment of the greatest series I'd ever read, and George R.R. Martin's genius inspired me to write my own novels. I have him to thank for my present level of literacy and the publication of two short stories (yay for me!).

I read the third book in the series (over 1400 pages) in sixteen hours without stopping to eat, drink or even pee. It was that good.


----------



## Dropkick (Jul 31, 2011)

Actually book 3 is only 1200 pages
But whatever
I've also read it without stopping, in less than a day.


----------



## BobbyKing (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi

Whatever has happened, I thought it is good for you...8) Now you are aware of what type of books you enjoy reading.  I am sure it also propels you to read more, perhaps with books along that line of interests.  Happy is the man/woman who found what they love to read!

Some years back, I stumbled upon novels written by Nelson Demille.  Two of his characters, John Corey and Paul Brenner, are notoriously sarcastic and cold.  I was soon stuck with these characters. Within a short period, I completed all his novels involving these two characters.  And I am still re-reading them today.  That said, my wife didn't like them (she's still stuck on Jack Patrick Ryan of Tom Clancy series, which I don't mind either).


----------



## sir_vile_minds (Aug 20, 2011)

My mum bought be a Simon Kernick book a couple of years ago which I read in two days and since then I've read and own all of his books apart from his most recent which I can't find in any charity shops ;[


----------



## ankles (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, and with quite a few authors, too.


----------



## garza (Aug 22, 2011)

First for me was Albert Payson Terhune when I was about eight years old. 

A couple of years later I discovered Faulkner because of efforts by the upper primary Parent-Teacher Association to have his books banned. He had just won the Nobel Prize for Literature, which enraged many Mississippians, most of whom never read any of his books. Never one to refuse a challenge I read everything Faulkner had written up to that time which was almost all the canon lacking only, I think, _The Town_, _The Mansion_, _A Fable_, _The Rievers_, and maybe one or two others I've forgotten. _Knight's Gambit_ had just been published when I started reading Faulkner, and that was the first book of his I read. Faulkner became, for me, the World's Greatest Ever Writer.

Then in 1967 came the publication of _Cien Años de Soledad_ by Gabriel García Márquez and I had a new literary hero. 

The last, or should I say latest, writer with whom I've been smitten is J-K Rowling. Those who see her books as children's literature make a mistake. 

Of course along the way there have been many other writers I've admired, and continue to admire, and whose works I continue to read. Tolkien, Hemingway, Joyce, and others, but these four that I've mentioned are the ones whose works, once discovered, created a hunger that would not be satisfied until every available scrap had been read. 

There are two above it all - my grandfather who inspired me to write, and John Ciardi, who taught me how.


----------



## Courtjester (Aug 24, 2011)

Many years ago, I read 'Runyon On Broadway' and 'Runyon From First To Last', for the first time. Damon Runyon immediately became one of my favourite writers. I am now reading both the above-mentioned books for the fourth time. For my taste, they mature like fine wine and every time I go through them I find a few more nuances to delight me. The Courtjester


----------

